

Why Are Dead People Liking Stuff On Facebook? - gabriel34
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/why-are-dead-people-liking-stuff-on-facebook?&_suid=138946827943808378137878607959#awesm=~osFJG6wCqCHhbJ

======
gabriel34
In my opinion this is result of Facebook's focus on gathering information and
capitalizing on it, which turned attention away from data quality and product
(ads) quality.

